# Winch problem



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I had to install a new switch to control my atv winch. When I work the switch the winch winds the cable in but won't go out. It just clicks at the solnoid. Can I test the winch with a battery charger by switching the leads on the winch motor posts to see if the motor will turn both ways? This winch has not been used for over a year. Any ideas?


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

averageguy said:


> I had to install a new switch to control my atv winch. When I work the switch the winch winds the cable in but won't go out. It just clicks at the solnoid. Can I test the winch with a battery charger by switching the leads on the winch motor posts to see if the motor will turn both ways? This winch has not been used for over a year. Any ideas?


Yeah, that works but it will spark a bit when you change the terminals. I've had to do that before when my ATV battery was near dead and I needed to use the winch, I simply hooked it up to an available marine batter via jumper cables.

there is/was a recall for the solenoid that was provided by WARN some time back, if you go to Cabela's website they have a bold red link that will give you the info. I ended up replacing mine though I never had a problem.

Good luck.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I will see what I can do with it and report back.


----------

